

Pentaho (Open source BI) Takes $12 Million Series C - mattculbreth
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/21/pentaho-takes-12-million-series-c/

======
xirium
Pentaho's Mondrian datacube solution is quite nice, especially so if you like
Java and XML. Unfortunately, it may have a limited market because, in many
cases, a bespoke solution requires equal or less effort and gives more
control.

------
jrsims
How do you pronounce "Pentaho"?

~~~
xirium
"Pen-ta-ho" - and that's direct from a Pentaho employee.

~~~
kirubakaran
Like five women of negotiable affections? :-p

